# FS5R30A



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

i recently bought this transmission and was wondering, from looking at the picture is it missing some sort of brackets or mount, to mount it to the body??
im slightly confused as my NA transmission has a mount that goes side to side!!

soon i will be atempting to put a turbo motor and this tranny is my 87300zx NA!
i just want to prepeare myself and get the parts ahead of timem if i am missing some!

thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> i recently bought this transmission and was wondering, from looking at the picture is it missing some sort of brackets or mount, to mount it to the body??
> im slightly confused as my NA transmission has a mount that goes side to side!!
> 
> soon i will be atempting to put a turbo motor and this tranny is my 87300zx NA!
> ...


All you have to do is remove the mount from the NA transmission and bolt it onto that transmission.


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent! thanks you!!


----------

